# Good but painful day.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Took the kids, nephews and my niece out to catch some fish. Didn't really care about size...we just wanted a box of fish. All was good until I had a slight mishap while filleting a bobo. Stuck the knife all the way through my palm. I bled like a stuck pig. Pretty sure I'll need stitches. It's starting to hurt. We needed a few more fish so we moved spots and finished our 7 man limit plus a nice bonus king.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That hurts, what is that "Flap", a bandage or skin?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> That hurts, what is that "Flap", a bandage or skin?


That's the bandage. I put it on then put my dive glove over it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> That's the bandage. I put it on then put my dive glove over it.


I hope you get to a doc, and get it washed out, sewed up, and them some antibodies. That fish slim can cause problems

My wife just had back surgery, no stitches or staples any longer, they glued her incision back together. It will simply fall off, no need to have the stitches or staples removed.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

OK. That officially hurts to even look at it. Take Tom's advice, get on the anti's now or you'll be paying for it later. Some payments are worse that the others if you know what I mean.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you have full function, no tendons damaged?
Hope you see a doctor soon and it doesn't get infected.
One word, Vibrio.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Do you have full function, no tendons damaged?
> Hope you see a doctor soon and it doesn't get infected.
> One word, Vibrio.


That stuff has been rearing its ugly head all around us, worries the shit out of me...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Darn. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

HTH did that happen...? I mean a nick here and there, but darn...:no:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

And take your wedding band off on case it gets infected, or you'll have to have it cut off if it swells up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang dude, that makes my gut tighten up. I hope you get that taken care of good grief. Get well soon old man. I have to admit you are a trooper to keep the kids fishing. Good lookin fish.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, fortunately I have a few doctor friends who take care of me so one came over and checked me out. 3 stitches and an antibiotic. The worse news is that I can't get in saltwater for 10 days. That really stinks, but it's better than dying. This is the wound pic after it cleaned up. My palm was holding the fish down so the knife went in the meaty part below my thumb and the tip came out the middle. No tendon damage, thank God.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have had some pretty bad cuts like that in the shop but I normally just dump some gas on it, wrap it in a rag and wrap electrical tape around it. Sliced my finger tip almost to the bone couple weeks ago cutting up some meat at the house. That darn thing bled every time I bumped it for 3 days.. Course I don't have to worry bout that flesh eating bacteria. Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Plz put some Celox powder (blood clotting agent) into your med kit bag for the next time that happens. Celox powder and pressure dressing is about all you can do on the water other that pour hydrogin peroxide and/or betadine liquid all over it once the bleeding stops. Take the advice of others, get on some antibiotic's (Keflex 500mg every 12hrs) ASAP. Don't ask me how I know... Take care!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff GO To the Doctors..!!! DO NOT let it sit, too many cases with this salt water stuff..


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

OUCH...I could not keep looking at it! hope you are OK


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

Ouch!!!
Don't get infected.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Well, fortunately I have a few doctor friends who take care of me


Jeff, Jeff Jeff Buddy.

Veterinarians don't count as People Docs.

Now, I am not slamming the Doc, that responded!!

I know you, and if an animal Doc can do it, and SAVE you money.....>>>>>>

Then Sir, I Know that is the route traveled.

Love Ya Brother.
I know you are Wrapped, so I Wrap you up with a little more Love.
Heal, without infection, Lifted.

BT


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Jeff, Jeff Jeff Buddy.
> 
> Veterinarians don't count as People Docs.
> 
> ...


Hey....I resemble that.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I was down for two weeks after cutting my shin on my boat and developing a staph infection. Just now back to fishing. Good luck! Hope that heals quickly and you avoid the infection.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That Dr saved you about 6K at the emergency room. Trust me I had 3 stitches in my finger. I so love my new insurance, just the best.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The kids after the trip...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hahaha. Thats when you yell SNAKE!!


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Having seen that happen, I have used a Kevlar glove with a rubber palm on my left hand whenever I have a fillet or bait knife. They are much more flexible than the old “chain-mail” cut-proof gloves, and you cannot cut through them. I found them when our big construction job had some cuts from trimming ceiling times, so we researched what would reduce the injuries but still let folks work comfortably. It has saved me, especially since I started using the Hoss fillet knife, which is a honkin’ serrated fillet blade in a reciprocating saw. I figured it would go through my hand as quickly as an 8-pound sheepshead or big snapper, so I have religion now.


----------

